# TTC naturally with new partner after failed IVF history



## emmashane346 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi All
I am about to embark on the TTC journey again!!!
Heres a little bit about me and my IVF journey.
I have had 7 ICSI cycles with my ex husband who had Azoospermia (zero sperm count) and required surgical sperm retrieval, all routine tests on me were normal. After several failed attempts we paid to have the chicago blood tests for reccurent implantation failure.
These tests identified that I had poor pelvic blood flow and was also hetrozygous for the MTHFR gene. 
My query is now, in a new relationship we want to start trying for a baby and wonder what difficulties we may face. My new partner has factor V leiden blood clotting disorder and combined with my MTHFR we are concerned on what effect this may have on a pregnancy/baby. My partner as far as he is aware has no fertility problems as he has a daughter from a previous relationship. My consultant at my previous clinic commenced me on steroids, viagra, clexane, Vit B6, Vit B12 and folic acid 5mg. Does anyone have any advice on whether this would be required for a natural conception??
Any advice would be greatly recieved as we want to minimise any possible chances of miscarriage and problems during pregnancy!
Thanks
Emma x


----------

